# Taking MOLLY/PURE MDMA With DP??



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

I have depersonalization and long story short, it was from a very bad weed experience that was extremely intense after i didnt smoke for a week n half after 8 months of smoking everyday. I did oxy and stuff cuz that was the only way i could get high and i quit everything, smoking cigs, all that 9 days ago and ive been running and working out everyday and eating healthy...

anyways my question is, will MOLLY - MDMA specifcally, not pills, be bad for my depersonalzation? I know that people have gotten DP from ECSTASY not pure mdma, so im wondering if i took mdma(at the festival, greatvibes and great times), will it make me worse, or not effect me at all, or somewhat make me better?

The reason I ask is because this is the deciding factor between if i go to this music festival, Camp Bisco, or not. The only drug im willing to do is molly because i know i cant freak out from it and its just a great time from it. So if anyone is experiences with DP/DR and has taken molly please give me feedback. Camp Bisco is thursday and i need to know by tommorow, tuesday at the LATE LATEST


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a really good idea dude.

Why don't you just go to the festival ... AND NOT DO ANY DRUGS!?

right? genius.


----------



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

junkinmahcranium said:


> I have a really good idea dude.
> 
> Why don't you just go to the festival ... AND NOT DO ANY DRUGS!?
> 
> right? genius.


im 50/50 at the moment, i have done molly before with my DP and i had a great time. thats why im contemplating, i find it impossible ot have a bad time on pure molly itself.

and going to a festival and not doing any drugs? Not possible, i mean its just impossible to have nearly a good time at a music festival without something. I know that says something but any festy go-er can say the same thing. I think if I DO GO, i will bring all of my supplements. Isotonix Advanced b complex, isotonix multi vitamin, isotonix oct(antioxidants), as well as my fishoil, flaxseed oil, and klonopin.

if i do this, it will be definitely the last drug, besides alcohol on special ocassions, i do until my DP is gone. I know my DP isnt as bad as alot of peoples, i can do everything i did before, just with the annoyance of no self recognition, but whatever, dp is what it is.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, dude ... just lay off the drugs, OK? I've been to festivals, never done the drug thing, had a blast. In fact, I don't know that many people who do drugs, even on festivals. It's just not "hip" in my country, I guess.

And the "oh this will definately be the last time I do drugs, except alcohol, on special occasions, maybe, possibly" isn't really convincing. It's a vicious cycle, and there will definately be a next time. You'll just make up another excuse.

"Oh I can't watch this movie if I'm not stoned."
"Vacuum cleaning is so boring without heroin."
"My supplements taste way better if I'm snorting coke off a hookers ass."
"Seriously, driving a car is much more fun when you're tripping on acid."

Just quit, man. Quit. No more. Or continue doing it, and hit rock bottom, soon enough you'll be giving handjobs in a dark alley somewhere to get your fix, and eating "takeout" out of a Chinese restaurant's dumpster. The glamorous life of a junkie. Your choice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol... pure mdma can still give you DP dude. I can see why you want to roll, its really fun an all but doing with DP would not be a good idea.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

kanyeknievel said:


> and going to a festival and not doing any drugs? Not possible, i mean its just impossible to have nearly a good time at a music festival without something. I know that says something but any festy go-er can say the same thing.


errrr.
It's a musical festival.
There will be music.
Jamz.
Have fun.
Why do you need the help of drugs to listen to music? I don't get it. :s
your choice, I guess, but you're not making a good one.


----------



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

hoot said:


> Yeah, dude ... just lay off the drugs, OK? I've been to festivals, never done the drug thing, had a blast. In fact, I don't know that many people who do drugs, even on festivals. It's just not "hip" in my country, I guess.
> 
> And the "oh this will definately be the last time I do drugs, except alcohol, on special occasions, maybe, possibly" isn't really convincing. It's a vicious cycle, and there will definately be a next time. You'll just make up another excuse.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with quitting at all, i really dont. i feel no need to get high, but i like said its fucking summer and ive done this before and ive lived and i will still live, its all in my head, this whole deperonalization is a mind fuck is what it is. And no its not like you said, i dont look for an excuse. after this , if i do it, its done. im done, ive been doing good and happy without drugs and i was doing opiates which is way worse for DP than mdma powder


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

hoot said:


> "My supplements taste way better if I'm snorting coke off a hookers ass."
> 
> Or continue doing it, and hit rock bottom, soon enough you'll be giving handjobs in a dark alley somewhere to get your fix, and eating "takeout" out of a Chinese restaurant's dumpster. Your choice.


hahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

junkinmahcranium said:


> errrr.
> It's a musical festival.
> There will be music.
> Jamz.
> ...


if you have heard people, places, things, for triggers. Thats exactly what it is for a music festival, especially this one.

People= EVERYONE there, especially my friends I went with last year that we had an amazing time
Places= The Festival itself
Things= Music, other people rolling tripping, drunk, drugs.

Those are my triggers for molly.

I KNOW 100% i will not do molly again until a year from now at the same festival, UNLESS the outcome is bad. Im going to stay clean from everything and continue my running, working out everyday, and speedball/paintball team.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

kanyeknievel said:


> if you have heard people, places, things, for triggers. Thats exactly what it is for a music festival, especially this one.
> 
> People= EVERYONE there, especially my friends I went with last year that we had an amazing time
> Places= The Festival itself
> ...


Well, it seems you've made your decision.

For future reference, since you're going to be "working with your hands" a lot, here are some remedies for carpal tunnel:
http://www.home-remedies-for-you.com/remedy/Carpal-tunnel-syndrome.html

Good luck man. I wish you the best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with hoot and junkinmahcranium! But you said it yourself, you tried it before with DP last year and you were fine. So judging from the past, you'll be fine.


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

i did drugs a couple of times,that was 19 years ago.never been the same since.why would you wanna get further away from reality??


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are 100% sure that it is 100% pure MDMA:

#1 You are one lucky fuck
#2 Dont overdo it. But I assume you know the deal since you had done it before right. Drink lots and lots of water etc.
#3 What worries me greatly is the comedown/hangover. Infact, I would advice you not to do this because the hangover might be enough to worsen or cause dp/dr. You know because of depleted Serotonin/Dopamine etc.

Before someone downranks this post, do some research on MDMA. This is the only drug (well except maybe for really great organic medicinal marijuana) that if I got the chance to use it under medical supervision I would do it. But that medical supervisor better be in another room or something, or female and like good music.


----------



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

ive made the decision to not go. fuck depersonalization, fucking up everything


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

kanyeknievel said:


> if you have heard people, places, things, for triggers. Thats exactly what it is for a music festival, especially this one.
> 
> People= EVERYONE there, especially my friends I went with last year that we had an amazing time
> Places= The Festival itself
> ...


Well if all those things are triggers, why don't you do something else instead, something that's not a trigger? :s

I just don't think drugs with DP is ever a good idea.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

kanyeknievel said:


> ive made the decision to not go. fuck depersonalization, fucking up everything


I'm sorry. :s 
but don't do nothing all day, do something positive or productive.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Alright, this is not a D.A.R.E. forum. Months ago I posted the same question and the answers I got were pretty much the conclusion you can come to yourself. Probably nothing extraordinarily bad will happen but...you know how that goes. Most likely the worst thing to happen is the worsening of the DP/DR symptoms like Inzom said due to neurotransmitter depletion because MDMA works by allowing your neurotransmitters to explode all at once. Honestly, I think you'll be ok. If you haven't noticed alcohol or any other substance totally FREAKING you out with DP/DR, then most likely this won't. It's not like you're contemplating Special K.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've heard of mdma curing peoples depression but someone who has DP already has unstable brain chemistry so I would not recommend it.
If you really feel like doing xtc please take a small dose. The comedown can be a bitch even if you had a great day at the fest.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Pure MDMA could wosen dp/dr or it could have no effect on it at all. It depends on the person really. Sadly i have never had MDMA so i don't know. Plus my dp/dr is in remission these days. Ive tried just about everything at one point besides MDMA actually which is odd.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

shit, i did molly last night and feel super good today. then again i have recovered. the one area of concern is serotonin depletion. one roll isn't gonna fuck that up though. significant reduction in serotonin can only result from prolonged use. the cheif executive of the UK medical research council stated himself that mdma is one of the least dangerous substances, even less than alcohol or tobacco. i say go for it. in moderation molly is very safe and an amzing escape from DP/DR and the rest of the world.


----------

